# How to connect 3G dongle with wi-fi router?



## MetallosaurusRex (Feb 3, 2012)

Hola! 

Well, I recently shifted to a new city. I previously had a wi-fi connection at home, with my own router. Now I plan to get a 3G USB dongle to access internet through my laptop, so that I have the mobility.

I am planning to get a *Reliance Netconnect 3G USB dongle *(7.2MBPS). Can I connect it with my *Belkin G Wireless Router *so that other devices in my home can access internet?


----------



## Sudh4r (Feb 3, 2012)

i think the belkin G router doesn't support 3g cards.


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2012)

Read from post #17 - **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/151528-kindly-help-find-driver.html#post1565371*


----------



## MetallosaurusRex (Feb 3, 2012)

ico said:


> Read from post #17 - **www.thinkdigit.com/forum/software-q/151528-kindly-help-find-driver.html#post1565371*



Thanks, this really helped. So there is *no way *I can connect my USB dongle to my current Belkin router? Any adapters/converters etc.? :\


----------



## ico (Feb 3, 2012)

MetallosaurusRex said:


> Thanks, this really helped. So there is *no way *I can connect my USB dongle to my current Belkin router? Any adapters/converters etc.? :\


nope.

--

You could connect to Internet from a computer, and then use that computer's Wireless adaptor to create an Adhoc wireless network where Internet is being shared.

I don't know whether this will work or not, but give it a shot. Even if it does work, I doubt whether it will be smooth.


----------



## pramudit (Feb 3, 2012)

ico said:


> You could connect to Internet from a computer, and then use that computer's Wireless adaptor to create an Adhoc wireless network where Internet is being shared.



that will do the work..
Speed might not get affected but ping will increase...

I've done this with my friend router...


----------



## 6Diablo9 (Jul 28, 2012)

Sorry for reviving an old thread but I found this solution searching online can anyone try it out and see if it works? I'm planning to buy a tablet and I have a reliance netconnect wireless modem which I'd like to share connection with the tab. I think this was tried using Linux.



> 1. first make sure that you are connected to internet through your 3G dongle
> 2. bring up the wireless router(i'm using TRENDNET-652 wireless router) check its working condition
> 3. connect an Ethernet cable from your laptop eth port to wan port of the wireless router
> 4. now that you can see an auto eth0 connection in your network manager edit this connection and goto ipv4 settings tab and change the connection method to "SHARED TO OTHER COMPUTERS"
> ...


----------



## 50103 (Aug 27, 2012)

This Router will solve ur problem.

Asus WL-330N3G | Router | Flipkart.com


----------

